# Worn steering wheel...



## Serfio (Jun 12, 2008)

I've a worn steering wheel. There is any way to restore it?

I've found this article...may it work?

However, I haven't found an europe online reseller for Sem spray can.

Any advice on how to restore a worn steering wheel?

thanks


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

How worn is the wheel? and what material is it?

I cleaned up a leather rimmed steering wheel on an old Escort using an old worn washing up sponge (corse side) with soapy water to scrub the leather and remove the shiney finish (after many miles of wear). It came up really well. I wouldn't do that too often so as not to dry out and wear the leather, but as a one-off it worked a treat.

If the rim is plastic then I guess the same method would also work, but some APC agitated to lift out the dirt should help.

If the material is wearing thin I'm not sure what you could actually do with that, apart from a new steering wheel.

Chris.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.impee.co.uk/shiny_steeringwheel.htm


----------



## theinteriorguy (Feb 25, 2009)

*Worn Steering Wheel and Cleaning a Steering Wheel*

First off why would you want to remove the finish of the leather on the wheel with the Magic Eraser...sorry but I do this for a living and to me using this will take the finish off and in some cases if the dye is thin like on the top of a leather wheel,the dye will come off. If your steering wheel is dirty and shiny then all one needs to use is warm water with a little dish soap, and a wash cloth. A Scotch Brite pad can be used lightly for stubborn hand grease. Once done with the cleaning always condition the wheel with a leather conditioner, I recommend Lexol, but there are many really good ones out there. One thing to avoid in conditioners is Lanolin, it will leave the wheel greasy feeling and we don't want that.
Now if the dye on the steering wheel is gone and your seeing either a dark spot or a light spot (depends on the color and what the leather is showing underneath) then all that is needed is to reapply a new coat of dye...and there is a process you will need to go through to achieve maximum results. The wheel needs to be prepped properly and the right dye needs to be applied. Most leather wrapped steering wheels in today's vehicles are dyed with a water based leather dye. So when using the Sems brand be sure to use the water based version. I believe its called Sure Coat, but don't quote me on that. I usually will prep and dye the entire wheel to make it look uniform and well just new.
I use a dye from a company called Viper Products, its a water based leather dye, not paint, that gives an incredible result. But there are others that have great products too, just make sure you are getting true tannery pigmented dyes and not paint or you will be sorry. 
There are times in leather steering wheels that a leather filler is needed to level off an area or imperfection. Seal the leather before and after applying your filler and sanding. I use a water based grip base or as some call sticky primer, basically an adhesion promoter, this will give you maximum adhesion. Then dye the steering wheel with your desired color. 
I also top coat with a clear topcoat to give it a smoother feel and a more durable repair.
If the steering wheel is made of foam or plastic then your going to have problems with adhesion of a water based dye. Been there done that, I have some tricks but still have probs with some. Using a Solvent dye helps because there are more choices when it comes to adhesion promoters for the pre-dye stage. Prep the wheel with solvent cleaner and sand the wheel with a 400 grit sandpaper, clean, apply your adhesion promoter then dye. If there are places that look like pits in the foam, you can fill this sometimes with a flexible primer surfacer, if that doesn't work to fill the area use superglue and sandpaper and fill the areas in. Yes superglue, take a piece of 240 grit sandpaper, apply the glue over the area needing to be filled and start sanding the wet glue, the glue will set up as you sand and the sanding dust will mix with the glue and act as a filler, repeat till smooth. Apply a primer, then adhesion promoter then dye. You can topcoat if you like.
Well I hope this helps you guys out a little better. The article your referring to was written by me and I'd love to hear from you if you have any questions!

Mike - The Interior Guy 

p.s. sorry for the Magic Eraser thing, they do work on some things and really well at that! I have used them too in my job many a times, just be careful where you use them. A lot of vehicles have painted or dyed parts and it's not that thick either, so when in doubt always consult a professional.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats a great guide, thanks. Always sad when your nice matt wheel starts to go shiny. Its like your dog going grey . Will save this for when or if my wheel shines up. Though after 30k its still pretty good.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Mike
If you are using a dye as opposed to a pigment (paint) surely this will need to soak into the leather to recolour. As most wheels are coated leather then a pigment (paint) is what is required as this sits on the surface to recolour.
An adhesion promoter will seal the leather to enable a pigment to sit on the surface but would stop a dye from soaking in.

Magic Sponges will certainly remove the finish which is why they should not be used for cleaning purposes but could be used during restoration processes if refinishing is taking place.
Hope this helps


----------



## theinteriorguy (Feb 25, 2009)

*Steering Wheel Resurfacing - Magic Erasers*

LTT,
Ok yes if it used for resurfacing then definitely. 
The dyes that I use Are a surface dye, specially made for leather. I really don't like calling it paint because it is a leather dye. A lot of company say they have a leather dye but all it is is an acrylic paint mixed with a vinyl resin. Looks ok when done but doesn't hold up to the wear like the dye I use. I've used a lot of dye systems and I have to say this one's probably the best I have found. I can actually guarantee my work. 

Talk to ya...Mike "TIG"


----------

